# Bikejoring Race tomarrow. "Can't Depend on Snow"



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The "Can't Depend on Snow" sled dog race is tomarrow. It is held in Fon Du Lac Wisconsin. I will be running a three dog team Hawk, Kechara, and Jet. As of now it looks like it will be a Bikejoring and Rig race, we will be getting snow tonight and if we have more than two inches on the ground I will bring both my bike and my skis to prepare for a possible skijoring and Dogsled race. Thats why it's called "Can't Depend on Snow"


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll be there! We'd have to get really dumped on in the next twelve hours (it's not snowing now) for there to be 2 inches of snow on the ground, check the weather tomorrow but I think you'll be safe just bringing the bike. There was an article about it in the paper yesterday!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

YAY! love hanging out my DF friends. Oh and Hiaja will be there too, not sure if she's bringing Jazz or not, and my sledding friend Jamie will be there with her crew I've posted pics of her dogs before (she owns the black husky with the blue eyes)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice. I'm really excited. 

Do you think Gatsby would be too obnoxious/demanding of my attention if I brought him? Are these races like cross country races where everyone runs into the woods and then spectators wait around for two hours until the run out again?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The race is only 2.5 miles but ya you will watch us take off down one of the golf car tracks and then we will disapear after a ways. Not sure if the trail is identical to last year or not, the trail just follows the golf cart trails thru the golf course, the turf is about 15% cement 35% gravel, and 50% grass.

I find it a bit amazing that there are 2.5 MILES! of trail area in a golf course, they don't seem that big. Our time last year was around 14 minutes, I will be running three dogs this time so hopefully we can bring it down to 10 minutes if we go fast enough.

and ya there will be a lot of screaming dogs tied to trucks there, it may make Gatsby uncomfortable, and he wont be allowed in the warm up building.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Keechak said:


> The race is only 2.5 miles but ya you will watch us take off down one of the golf car tracks and then we will disapear after a ways. Not sure if the trail is identical to last year or not, the trail just follows the golf cart trails thru the golf course, the turf is about 15% cement 35% gravel, and 50% grass.
> 
> I find it a bit amazing that there are 2.5 MILES! of trail area in a golf course, they don't seem that big. Our time last year was around 14 minutes, I will be running three dogs this time so hopefully we can bring it down to 10 minutes if we go fast enough.
> 
> and ya there will be a lot of screaming dogs tied to trucks there, it may make Gatsby uncomfortable, and he wont be allowed in the warm up building.


LOL, WIND may make Gatsby feel uncomfortable. But yeah, I think it will be too much for him. The golf course is actually really close to my house, so hopefully I'll be on time.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I lived near there, that sounds like so much fun!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Gah! I'm jealous I can't be there! Glad you and Raegan have struck up such a friendship though xD


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Gah! I'm jealous I can't be there! Glad you and Raegan have struck up such a friendship though xD


Raegan was awsome as usual! She helped me lead the dogs to the start line and took some great pics I will post later tonight after I get thru processing them.
We didn't go as fast as last year, our time this year was 20 minutes, but in all fairness EVERYONES time was slower due to the conditions on the trail. Lots of people who brought their sleds (there was an inch and a half of snow on the trail) complained that there wasn't enough snow, and people with rigs, scooters, and bikes (like me) had a hard time with traction because of what little snow there was. If we had had just a little more or a little less it would have been better.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I wish I cold have been there!! I hope to race in it one of these years. They have a really nice race in Land 'O' Lakes, WI called the Three bears sled dog race. Its usually the first weekend in February and I really want to race that one. Have you ever heard of it? Been to it? Raced it?


----------

